# Thinking of selling my Tivo Premiere + XL, both with Lifetime + warranty



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Is this lucrative? Is there demand for these here?

I'm thinking of switching my whole home to HTPC's with ceton 4-tuner cards, so I wouldn't need these. I bought them both last spring. One is regular, one XL. I would only do this if it was close to a wash. I haven't kept up with prices, but I notice Tivo stopped offering lifetime so I thought it might be worth a decent premium.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## epesciotta (Mar 28, 2011)

b_scott said:


> Is this lucrative? Is there demand for these here?
> 
> I'm thinking of switching my whole home to HTPC's with ceton 4-tuner cards, so I wouldn't need these. I bought them both last spring. One is regular, one XL. I would only do this if it was close to a wash. I haven't kept up with prices, but I notice Tivo stopped offering lifetime so I thought it might be worth a decent premium.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Oddly enough, I'm thinking of switching to a tivo premier xl setup. I would only consider tivo with lifetime and was here to see if they still sell it. I'm running a ceton 4-tuner in a gateway sx2840 with an I3-530, 6 gb ram & 1 tb hd. Would you consider some kind of trade?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Beginning April 19th, you can list both on eBay for free at a price that works for you and see what happens. As far as TiVo not offering lifetime, I see a new TiVo Premiere with lifetime for $470 offered to me most everyday when I sit down to use a TiVo.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks Chris!

My wife can't seem to give up Food Network, Bravo, and HGTV. So this might be on the back burner for awhile. But man the jailbroken AppleTV2 is amazing for streaming stuff


----------

